
The great failure of the climate models - RickJWagner
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/op-eds/the-great-failure-of-the-climate-models
======
aiscapehumanity
That post is propaganda, he is the CATO institutes resident nerd to refer to
climate denial.
[https://skepticalscience.com/skeptic_Patrick_Michaels.htm](https://skepticalscience.com/skeptic_Patrick_Michaels.htm)

~~~
puttermesser
Not to mention that several of the links in the article that aren’t Cato-
produced either contradict or fail to support the authors’ conclusions that
the links are supposed to support.

------
woodandsteel
It would be helpful if those who disagree with this article would address its
specific points.

